# Porque se sigue fabricando el LM741?



## juanma (Ene 2, 2009)

A riesgo de fuertes represalias    porque hoy en dia se sigue fabricando este OPAMP?

A parte de ser un clasico en la electronica y de usarse muchisimo durante el aprendizaje (secundaria, universidad, autodidacta, etc), no veo un claro porque en su fabricacion.

Tomado de National:






Gain Bandwidth 	1 MHz
Channels 	1 Channels
Input OutputType 	Not Rail to Rail
Slew Rate 	0.5 Volts/usec
Supply Min 	10 Volt
Supply Max 	36, 44 Volt
Offset Voltage max, 25C 	6, 5 mV
Supply Current Per Channel 	1.7 mA
PowerWise Rating 2 	1700 uA/MHz

Actualmente hay muchos (por no decir todos) integrados con mejores prestaciones que el 741 y manteniendonos dentro del rango de precios del 741 obviamente, pero sin embargo sigue firme...
Solo le veo aplicaciones en dispositivos muy basicos.

Alguna idea al respecto?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 2, 2009)

La pregunta debería ser ¿ Por que se compra ?

Si el fabricante puede seguir vendiendo un producto cuyos costos de desarrollo y fabricación fueron amortizados hace décadas ¿ Por que no hacerlo ?, mientras sea rentable fabricarlo y tenga salida se seguirá fabricando.

Esta es la cápsula original





Existen varios miles de esquemas diseñados para el 741 o con el 741, miles mas que para cualquier otro integrado.
Habiendo tantos ejemplos y esquemas, es como el arquetipo de los operacionales, el 709 es anterior y se sigue fabricando o por lo menos continua en las listas

μA702 (1964) 
μA709 (1965) 
μA741 (1968)


----------



## juanma (Ene 2, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Si el fabricante puede seguir vendiendo un producto cuyos costos de desarrollo y fabricación fueron amortizados hace décadas ¿ Por que no hacerlo ?, mientras sea rentable fabricarlo y tenga salida se seguirá fabricando.



Tal cual, ahi apuntaba con la pregunta, excepto para uso domestico DIY, sigue siendo usado en la industria el LM741? O solamente las ventas para uso individual hacen que sea rentable?

Tambien es verdad de los miles y miles de circuitos hechos para este integrado, pero estoy seguro de que no son diseños industriales, dudo que se sigan fabricando circuitos de años como los 80´s/90´s.
Creo que la industria electronica tiene mas peso que consumos particulares a la hora de una empresa de hacer un balance de hacia donde apuntar un integrado, a empresas o personas.

Y porque se compra? Creo que en un principio lo compramos, cuando estamos aprendiendo todo el tema de operacionales, el 99% de los libros basa sus explicaciones en el LM741.

Hace AÑOS no compro uno (obviamente esta en relacion directa al uso que le demos).
Actualmente hay integrados específicos para cada tarea (instrumentacion, filtros, audio, comparadores, etc), el 741 es mas generico.

Nuevamente, excepto circuitos "basicos" o mientras lo estudiamos y suponiendo poco o ninguna aplicacion en la industria electronica, aun asi sigue siendo rentable?
Voy a ver de conseguir cifras de unidades vendidas y a quienes (industria o consumo).


----------



## fernandob (Ene 2, 2009)

y el 555 por que se sigue haciendo ?


----------



## fofo almarales (Ene 2, 2009)

falto el lm324...

Aveces hay que adoptar por comprar el 741, precisamente por ser el mas comprado, es el mas solicitado en las casas de repuesto, por lo tanto es el que tienen con mayor abundancia a diferencia de los mas especificos que no siempre los tienen.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 2, 2009)

fofo almarales dijo:
			
		

> falto el lm324........



Operacional entrafa FET (1970)
LM324 (1972)


----------



## Chico3001 (Ene 2, 2009)

Hay muchos ICs que se fabricaron en los 70s y aun se siguen consumiendo, el 741, el 555, tooooda la famila de logicos con los 74XX y los 40XX, los 78XX en fin... 

Muchos fabricantes han tratado de descontinuarlos, pero el mismo mercado los exige ya que mucha literatura los usa como referencia y como base de aprendizaje, por lo mismo se les considera como "comodities" osea integrados que nunca deben faltar en el stock de una tienda


----------



## fofo almarales (Ene 3, 2009)

Si, aprendizaje mas que todo, y a veces para no complicarse mucho la vida con ics nuevos que traen cosas que no muchos conoceran. Yo por lo menos veo un ejemplo con el tan famoso pic16f84, que se sustituyo por el pic16f84a... No se alla, pero aqui lo venden supercaro, entonces pides un 16f628a que tiene el doble de modulos y de memoria y te vale lo mismo o menos... Todo es cuestion de quien compra.


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 3, 2009)

Exacto.. Saquen conclusiones:

16F84A: 32 a 36 bF en supertiendas (Entiendase Plus Electronics, Pbenavides, Ditel)

16F628: 18 a 22 bF

Y eso que el ultimo tiene mas prestaciones.

Creo que como se comento anteriormente, el 16F84a es muy usado en las unis y mas por los QRPeros como yo, en casos tales como el frecuencimetro de IK3OIL


----------



## juanma (Ene 3, 2009)

Lo que comentas Chico3001 sobre los commodities no lo sabia, lo intuia si.

La industria ya no demanda esos integrados, pero si la gente
Sera por eso capaz que nunca vi un LM741 o LM555 en formato SMD.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 3, 2009)

juanma dijo:
			
		

> ......Sera por eso capaz que nunca vi un LM741 o LM555 en formato SMD.


Ambos vienen en encapsulado SMD (Paso 0.1) y mini SMD (Paso 0.05)
http://www.national.com/ds/LM/LM555.pdf
http://cache.national.com/ds/LM/LM741.pdf

O sea que piensan seguir vendiendo un rato mas


----------



## juanma (Ene 3, 2009)

Estas en lo correcto   

Se fabrica en formato SMD, recien lo lei en el datasheet


----------



## Ardogan (Ene 3, 2009)

Yo creo que es buenísimo que se sigan fabricando, si cumplen con las necesidades, son accesibles en cualquier lugar del mundo, tienen buen precio....

En muchos otros campos se dejan de fabricar cosas que funcionan y sirven porque se vencen las patentes y eso significa menos ganancias para las multinacionales dueñas de las licencias. 

El caso farmacéutico es uno. Recuerdo un capítulo de "Dr. House" donde le piden presentar una nueva medicina para reemplazar a otra que ya funcionaba. ¿Cuál era la diferencia?, la nueva incorporaba un analgésico. Y por supuesto, era 5 veces más costosa porque la patente era nueva, cuando para la medicina vieja ya había vencido. En Argentina deben recordar las amenazas de las grandes farmacéuticas en contra de la ley de medicamentos genéricos. No obstante ahora ya le encontraron la vuelta: las multis compran los laboratorios que fabrican genéricos y todo vuelve a ser como antes.

Casualmente "descubrieron" que los pesticidas (DDT era uno) eran malos justo cuando vencía la patente...
Lo mismo pasó con los CFC....

Por eso (para no salir de tema, quería mostrar como sería la alternativa) me alegra mucho que podamos seguir encontrando componentes de los '60, '70, '80 que cumplen perfectamente su función sin tener que pagar por costos de patentes. Gracias a eso tenemos componentes en unos cuantos centavos de dolares. Si fueran componentes nuevos tal vez deberíamos duplicar x5 o x10 los gastos en adquirirlos.

En mi opinión que esto sea así es un privilegio que no debemos perder.


----------



## Cacho (Ene 3, 2009)

¿Por qué se seguirán fabricando las botellas de vidrio, si hoy con los TetraBrick podemos conservar mejor las cosas?
A mí, particularmente, me gusta sacarle el corcho a la botella de vino, en vez de cortarle una esquinita al envase...

¿Por qué se siguen fabricando válvulas?
Tienen más distorsión que los transistores, más requerimientos, operan con voltejes relativamente altos (inclusive las de poca potencia), ocupan mucho espacio (estas sí que no son SMD)...
¿Qué ventaja pueden tener?

¿Alguien me puede explicar por qué seguimos usando, en pleno siglo XXI, una lamparita incandescente que tiene más de 100 años de inventada? 
Hay Fluorescentes y lámparas de bajo consumo, de sodio, de arco, y la lista sigue. Pero todavía usamos las incandescentes ineficientes de Edison.

En todos los casos llegamos al "no es lo mismo". Una botella que un tetra, una válvula que un transistor... 





Volviendo a los operacionales:

Precios en Argentina y entre paréntesis la relación con el del 741:
LM741: $0,90. 
TL081: $1,40. (≈ 1,5)
TL061: $1,60. (≈ 1,8)
TL071: $1,70. (≈ 1,9)
NE5534: $2,50. (≈ 2,8)
Y la lista sigue con otros más caros.

Si necesitás un op amp fácil de usar y de conseguir, barato y que tenga un desempeño aceptable... ¿cuál pedirías?
¿Fue superado en aspectos técnicos? Claro que sí. ¿En costo de fabricación?, seguramente no.
Del lado del consumidor, un 741 es un integrado resistente, barato y fácil de conseguir desde Siberia hasta las Islas Galápagos.
De parte de los fabricantes, es un integradito que se fabrica con una máquina amortizada hace muchísimos años y se vende en todos lados.

Saludos


----------



## fernandob (Ene 4, 2009)

lo que han puesto en la pagina 1 es verdad, hay cosas que aunque queden un poco viejas siguen usandose por que son lo que el mercado comun consume.

a veces se da que la tecnologia avanza MUCHO MAS RAPIDO QUE LAS NECESIDADES de la gente, se ve en windows y como os empujan, se ve en algunos Cis especificos, el otro dia mencionaban el vumetro ese que retenia picos y que no se consigue........y uno pensaria :
si alguien hizo un VU mas completo que los anteriores ..deberia predominar" .

pero no es asi, la gente es clasica en muchos aspectos, hay mucha gente hoobysta o que esta en lugares alejados , aqui mismo a veces algunos colegas mencionan que por estar en una provincia o en determinado pais no consiguen cosas que otros si.

un hoobysta que hace cosas sencillas y no siempre y que tiene otra profesion no querra actualizarse constantemente y mas si no le hace falta.

en fin, lo que han puesto me recordo esa sensacion que he sentido, en la cual hoy dia en una sola generacion , o en 1 vida debe vivir corriendo y actualizandose .......y muchas veces pregunta :
para que ?

la tecnologia de punta es para equipos casi inaccesibles para nosotros, son equipos que nos llegan en forma modular:
un celular
placas de PC
jueguitos.
una impresora.
MPx

en fin, con partes muy complejas y muy baratas.

hay una gran masa de gente que vivira feliz usando el 555, el 741 y algunos mas , y sacarselos seria simplemente dejarlos fuera del juego.
amen de un mal negocio para el que los estaba fabricando.

Por otro lado y volviendo a los ejemplos anteriores NO HAY una muy buena logica  y compatibilidad en lo que es fabricacion de electronica en el sentido de lo que estamos hablando , el mercado tiene algo que es bueno y malo a la vez:
la gran cantidad d eCis que se hacen y a lo loco.
BUENO: por que hay variedad, incluso donde pocos llegan hay una variedad que en otros rubros es imposible, en electronica se da.

MALO : que es un cambalache de poco organizado.
algunso fabricantes de micros sacan nuevos modelos y no les importa mucho mantener compatibilidad de pines con anteriores (recien ahora lo veo mas) .
sacan mejoras de otros chips , digamos el 741 y no le dan mucha importancia al hoobysta para asegurarse que funcione como el 741 si uno lo usa = ........pero si uno lo quiera exprimir tenga mejores prestaciones.
No se juegan a desplazar al anterior asi que el nuevo sera mas caro y el viejo al tener competencia sera mas barato con lo cual mas atractivo para los de siempre .

en fin.....parece un cambalache el mercado , pero es bueno, si uno lo mira con calma es muy bueno , hay variedad y si uno no intenta querer entender todo ......vivis feliz

saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 4, 2009)

La tecnología *"De punta NO existe"*, puesto que cuando llega al alcance de los simples mortales (Nosotros) ya es obsoleta.

Fogonazo: Filosofo contemporáneo


----------



## fernandob (Ene 4, 2009)

la tecnologia de punta SI EXISTE y es todo lo que sea superior a un CD40 xxx 
un PIC de los de hoy al alcance de lo que salen y demas.
lo superior a eso es para mi ciencia ficcion a mi alcance o no tanto .

Fernandob (tipo sencillo y simplista que se conforma con no mucho )  

PD.: Mi punta no es la de otros


----------



## Chico3001 (Ene 4, 2009)

Yo creo que la tecnologia de punta si existe, pero como dice fernandob aveces llega mas rapido que las necesidades de la gente...


----------



## Cacho (Ene 4, 2009)

Chico3001 dijo:
			
		

> Yo creo que la tecnologia de punta si existe, pero como dice fernandob aveces llega mas rapido que las necesidades de la gente...



Y ahí es donde el marketing  tiene que crear la necesidad de esa nueva tecnología...

Saludos


----------



## electrodan (Ene 4, 2009)

Si hay un pequeño consumo, y la tecnología necesaria para fabricarlo es mínima, por que no seguir fabricándolo?


----------



## Chico3001 (Ene 4, 2009)

electrodan dijo:
			
		

> Si hay un pequeño consumo, y la tecnología necesaria para fabricarlo es mínima, por que no seguir fabricándolo?



Por los costes de produccion
Por que hay mucha competencia
Por que es bueno seguir innovando para dejar atras a la competencia

Lo que hacen muchas empresas es evaluar costo/Beneficio, posiblemente el integrado sea barato de construir... pero tal vez quite mucho tiempo para poder fabricar otras cosas o simplemente la fabrica quiera dejarlo por que quiere enfocar mas recursos en otros componentes que piensa que pueden venderse mejor en ciertos tiempos... 

Creo que tambien en parte es una apuesta de los CEOs, nadie puede saber como va a reaccionar el mercado en algunos años, asi que unos apuestan a que el componente no se va a seguir consumiendo mientras que otros apuestan a que se va a incrementar la demanda, y desafortunadamente un IC toma mucho tiempo en fabricarse.... unos 6 meses o mas debido a todos los procesos que intervienen


----------



## gatomambo (Ene 7, 2009)

No sé si el tema sigue vigente. Sin embargo me parece interesante aportar una experiencia personal: uno de mis primeros intentos diy fué el disto + de MXR. El resultado con el lm741  fué tan bueno y su sonido tan completo, rico en armónicos (¡¡si, si! ¡¡ya sé que son armónicos pares y que el sonido valvular y que etc. etc.!) , relativamente bajo en ruido, que hasta el día de hoy lo sigo usando. Lo probé hasta con un OPA1234 (pura sangre para audio, si los hay), pasé por  el lm 324 (fet), por lo TL061/71/81 y así, y se los hice probar a varios guitarristas que con los dedos: todo, pero con la electrónica: nada. Créanme muchachos que de 14 tipos, 12 lo eligieron de arranque, 2 dudaron (sobre todo cuando lo probaron con el lm308, aunque ahí cambian el voltaje y un par de cosas), pero se terminaron quedando con el viejo, querido, legendario y nunca bien ponderado 741. ¿Mojo?, no, no creo en eso. Pero..., por algo será.


----------



## Cacho (Ene 7, 2009)

Todos los operacionales que probaste tienen entrada FET (salvo el 308).
En la Dist+ es el operacional el que distorsiona buena parte, y los FETs suenan horrib;e en esas configuraciones. Son como un gato al que le pisan la cola.
Si querés hacer pruebas, buscá un NE5534 o cualquier otro que tenga entrada BJT.
Son baratos así que no perdés mucho probando.

Saludos


----------



## gatomambo (Ene 9, 2009)

Estamos totalmente de acuerdo, no me quise extender demasiado en el tema, que me pareció de un interés general. Para los fet probé todas las compensaciones de impedancias habidas y por haber (ojo: a título de curiosidad y sabiendo que por ahí, estaba batiendo agua para tratar de hacer manteca), con el 4558, con el opa 1234 y con los 5532, por ejemplo suena fenómeno, me gusta muchísimo como suena con el 308, con la consabida macana de que si no va con fuente tenes que embocarle dos baterías, y para tanto bondi, me tiro a un PROCO RAT, que es todo un tema en distorsiones (casi te diría que después del BSIABox, es el que mas riqueza tiene en medios y graves, sin perder calidad de agudos - y satura valvulares con características exquisitas). Pero bueno, honestamente en relación precio+calidad+sonido resultante (sobre todo este último) el 741 sigue siendo un bichito raro y tremendamente efectivo. Te agradezco mucho que te hayas interesado y participado con lo que dije. Un abrazo.


----------

